# Limb ear.



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

One of my 3 week old babies has a limb ear, or whatever might be causing it. Her ear looks normal in size but has not unfolded so i was wondering if anyone here have seen that before and maybe know what might have caused that?

Heres some pics, so you can see how it looks. Really weird but she's sooo charming regardless of the ear :love1














































I hope these pics aren't huge like the last times i have posted pics, photobucket have been really annoying lately :roll:


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

I dunno, but thats so cute!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Could just be weak ear cartalage. 
I wouldnt worrie about it if its destined to be a pet but would be cairfull if breeding as it could pass it on to the line if it is something heridatory.


----------

